# Is it really necessary to have insurance when selling soap?



## kuurt (Mar 24, 2012)

I really don't like the idea of paying over two or three hundred dollars a year for insurance.  Is that really necessary when selling soap?


----------



## debbism (Mar 24, 2012)

Only if you wish to protect your assets in the event of a lawsuit and you will need insurance if you do a farmers market or craft show.

If someone slipped in my booth or had an allergic reaction to an oil in my products, I would be in real financial trouble if i were to be sued and had no insurance.  People sue for all kinds of reason, reasonable or otherwise.


----------



## Dennis (Mar 24, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## judymoody (Mar 24, 2012)

I got mine from RLI for less than $150/year.  I only do word of mouth sales.  Still, worth every penny.


----------



## debbism (Mar 24, 2012)

That sounds like an amazing rate - would have to check into that to see what my current coverages would cost me with them.  My interest is peaked!

Is this it?  http://www.rlicorp.com


----------



## Sunny (Mar 24, 2012)

yes it is.


----------



## Cuckoo Bananas (Mar 24, 2012)

I think it depends where you live (in terms of country and regulations).

Here is Australia you don't need product insurance to sell your soap, you do need public indemnity insurance though to have a stall at a market. When I looked into it and what that covers exactly it didn't cover any damage caused from your soap per say but just that if someone fell over and broke their ankle in your stall area then it covers that kind of thing. 

I looked into getting product liability insurance but it was too expensive. I think you need to be realistic about how many sales you make and where you make them and the likely hood of what could happen. I personally think a hobby soap business doesn't warrant insurance and how people afford it and can still make a profit from soap I'll never know. I think if your worried about it you should look into getting some sort of indemnity thing written up and display that at your point of sale ie about how you take no responsibility blah blah blah and how soap is intended to be used in such a such a way and take care not to get in eyes or slip in the shower and maybe even offer a test bowl with water there so they can check if they like it and see it won't burn their skin or whatever is they are sensitive... and let them know you keep the price of your soaps affordable by not having insurance ...


----------



## Hazel (Mar 24, 2012)

Cuckoo Bananas said:
			
		

> ... and let them know you keep the price of your soaps affordable by not having insurance ...



I don't sell but it's not a good idea to be without insurance. Even if I didn't have insurance, I sure wouldn't let customers _*know *_I didn't have it. There are many honest people but there are always a few who will use dishonest means to get something for nothing. I wouldn't want to lose my house and everything else I have just because I thought insurance was too expensive. There are risks and then there is foolhardiness. No matter what business you are in, it's just commen sense to have insurance to protect yourself.

Calculate how much the insurance would cost on a daily basis. $150 a year is 41 cents a day. How many batches do you make in a day? How many bars is in one batch? How much product will you have to sell to pay for the insurance? If you only make one batch a week and get 7 bars out of it, 41 cents is only going to add 6 cents per bar. Charge a litte more for your products if you think insurance costs too much. The people will pay what you ask if you make quality products.

BTW, SMF highly recommends all sellers protect themselves and have insurance.


----------



## zeoplum (Mar 25, 2012)

Can someone tell me, what kind of due diligence would insurance require of you if someone did make a claim?  I heard at a conference that you would have to show that your batch was tested by a lab.  And there are strict rules about documenting your ingredients such as date purchased (and some other stuff I can't remember). And the labeling guidelines have to be followed to a tee.  Otherwise, they won't pay the claim.

 I don't see how it is cost effective to have each batch tested when one batch would yield only 12 or 24 bars.  Seems like I remember it would cost about $30 for each test.  This was about 3 years ago so I might be fuzzy on the details.  

I just remember getting the impression that many soap makers Are paying to be covered and probably don't even realize what all is involved in being insured.

Can someone respond who knows more and can explain?


----------



## Hazel (Mar 25, 2012)

You don't have to have soap tested in a lab. It is recommended you have lotions, creams and anything else which requires a preservative to be tested for the preservative's efficacy. You only have to have an ounce or so (I'm not sure of the amount but it's a small amount) tested for your recipe. Once it's tested, you're good to go. The only time you'd have to have it tested again is if you alter the percentages in your recipe. Example: if you add more water or add less water.

I'm sorry I can't help with your other questions.


----------



## dirrdee (Mar 25, 2012)

thanks for posting that link.  I am just starting to sell to family and friends and am looking into insurance.  I would think all those questions that were asked would need to be answered by the insurance agent. He could tell you exactly what you would need to do in order to cover a claim if there should be one.  

Its a bad idea to sell product and not have liability insurance..."if something can happen...it will"


----------



## Cuckoo Bananas (Mar 25, 2012)

Letting them know is kind of the point with an advertised indemnity, if they still choose to buy your soap they buy it knowing it is their own risk. It's like all those do not enter signs, people can still enter, they just can't sue because they do it knowing there may be danger. 

If your clever and word it in an amusing way about how soap is intended for use it will take away the abruptness of saying your on your own if anything goes wrong. I wouldn't hesitate about trying or buying a handmade soap from someone if I could pick it up, look at it, sniff it and even test it out in a small bowl of water (I've seen others have test bowls). 



			
				Hazel said:
			
		

> Cuckoo Bananas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dirrdee (Mar 25, 2012)

Not sure about other countries but in the US placing "beware" signs is a really bad idea and could be spun in a court that you knew there was risk and didnt do enough to prevent it....ie:  same thing as the "beware of dog" sign, it admits that you know your dog is a danger and still put people at risk. So it actually causes you more problems in court by admitting liability.

 A lawyer will spin it saying they you are the expert and expecting his client to understand the dangers your product is unreasonable.  The expectation idea  wouldnt work because who would "expect" a soap product to harm them???  Expectation works in cases where there is a general idea that what you are doing could be harmful...ex:  jumping out of a plane, or playing on a basketball league, but not bathing!


----------



## Hazel (Mar 25, 2012)

dirrdee - good reply.

I remember hearing too many lawsuits of people suing companies because they were injured by their products. Anyone remember the incident of the woman who went through a McD's drive-thru, bought coffee, spilt it on herself and got a burn? She sued them because the coffee was too hot. I was amazed. I rarely bought coffee at drive-thrus but even I knew the coffee is always really hot when you first get it. Coffee is supposed to be hot.  

Then there was another lawsuit where someone sued a fast food company and said their food made him fat. What? They held a gun to your head and forced you to eat it every day?  Then wouldn't let you exercise?

A woman walked into a store which had big orange cones with caution strips surrounding a damaged area in the floor. This damaged area was roped off yet the woman managed to walk into the damaged area and "injure" herself. Another lawsuit. 

My mother was having a yard sale and had a bike she was selling. A woman was looking at it and insisted she should be able to try it out. My mother didn't want her to but the woman fussed and said she wouldn't consider buying it without testing it. She got on the bike, rode a few feet and then fell off. Of course, she screamed and said she had injured her leg. The other woman she was with helped her to the car (she was moaning and limping all the way)  and they drove away. She really made a big production about being injured and making sure everyone noticed her. Everyone at the yard sale was watching her. I was upset, my mom was upset and we really expected this woman was going to sue for injuries, mental distress, etc. My mom was very stressed and worried about it. Fortunately, we never heard from the woman again. I don't know why this woman didn't sue after she made such a fuss and making sure everyone noticed her. The whole incident seemed very contrived and suspicious. One of my sisters said the woman probably pulled something like this everywhere she went and then either found a better opportunity or couldn't remember where my mom lived. 

Everyone's a victim and no one wants to take responsibility for their actions. Sadly, common sense is an oxymoron. An excellent adage - it's better to be safe than sorry. I don't know how it is in other countries but if you live in the US, I highly recommend you get insurance. If you feel you can't afford insurance, then you shouldn't be selling in my opinion. But that's a risk you have to decide you want to take.


----------



## judymoody (Mar 25, 2012)

I am mostly a hobbyist but I give soap to teachers and friends, I provide it for fundraisers and I sell the occasional bar if somebody asks.

My label reads: "For external use only.  Discontinue use if irritation occurs.  Avoid contact with eyes."

I include all ingredients including every single EO.

That should cover most eventualities.  If the consumer eats it, it's on them.  If they're allergic and keep on using it, it's on them.  I make sure my soap is not lye heavy.

To me, the liability involved in selling water-based products is not worth it.  I make lotions and hair products for home use but everything else I produce for the general public, be it gift or sale or donation, is anhydrous.


----------



## brewsie (Mar 25, 2012)

has anyone taken it as far as registering your soap co. as an LLC? essentially this separates your business assets from your personal assets, so if you do get in trouble, they can't go after your personal assets (your house, for example). a lawyer friend briefly explained this to me and suggested i look into it. i assume this is supplemental to having insurance.


----------



## VanessaP (Mar 25, 2012)

Limited Liability Corporation is just another business structure. Most home-based one person businesses will run as a Sole Proprietorship but if more than the one person, it needs to be under another structure. LLCs should have insurance as well.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 25, 2012)

brewsie said:
			
		

> has anyone taken it as far as registering your soap co. as an LLC? essentially this separates your business assets from your personal assets, so if you do get in trouble, they can't go after your personal assets (your house, for example). a lawyer friend briefly explained this to me and suggested i look into it. i assume this is supplemental to having insurance.



I'd say if you can set up your business as a LLC, then do it as added protection. 

I know I sound cynical but I've had experiences in my life which make me leery in some situations to trust in the goodness of people's motivations. Not all people, it's a very small percentage but I prefer to be cautious. 

It's up to the individual whether to have insurance or not. I'm just expressing my opinion about this topic.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Mar 25, 2012)

zeoplum said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me, what kind of due diligence would insurance require of you if someone did make a claim?  I heard at a conference that you would have to show that your batch was tested by a lab.  And there are strict rules about documenting your ingredients such as date purchased (and some other stuff I can't remember). And the labeling guidelines have to be followed to a tee.  Otherwise, they won't pay the claim.
> 
> I don't see how it is cost effective to have each batch tested when one batch would yield only 12 or 24 bars.  Seems like I remember it would cost about $30 for each test.  This was about 3 years ago so I might be fuzzy on the details.
> 
> ...



I agree. Just purchasing PL Insurance is not enough. One needs to ask the Ins.Co. what records one should be keeping.


----------



## Cuckoo Bananas (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm not saying people shouldn't get insurance - just don't over kill it for a 'hobby' business if your only selling to family and friends and the odd person.

At the end of the day a good lawyer can spin stuff whatever way they want, and so can a good insurance company to get out of covering you as well. With regards to people suing over anything and the coffee incident at maccas and the fat guy - I think that is more complicated and involves a clever lawyer seeing a cash cow opportunity and having a field day with a big corporation who has the money to bleed. Also from memory wasn't that coffee machine set too high or something so instead of hot coffee it was scalding and that chic got massive 3rd degree burns??? That's very different to a small time soaper who is probably already obsessive on testing their soap and if your soap is burning you than please don't sell it (or even use it yourself).

There are costs involved in LLC as well so it may not be cheaper than insurance. 

It really is country/location specific though as to the costs and regulations.

There is a lot of fear out there about this stuff - some is warranted, some just needs to be balanced out with common sense.

You should do what ever is going to help you sleep better at night - no point staying up feeling afraid that someone might sue you, if your that worried get insured - if your not - you don't *have* to have it.


----------



## citymouse (Mar 25, 2012)

I look at insurance this way. It's protection. For you and for the odd person who could have a problem. Yes, there those folks that make insurance necessary because they are somewhat dishonest. But there's the flip side of sometimes a good someone may have a terrible reaction and come to you expecting to be compensated for their pain. I would like to be able to turn to my insurance company in order to be able to help the good person who had a problem.

Before i started to share my soaps and other products i got insurance because I was not comfortable letting those i cared about most use my products without being covered because i would want to be able to protect those i love most.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 25, 2012)

She did get third degree burns but not massive - 6%. I'm not denying she didn't suffer from the burns but if the coffee was that hot, why didn't she feel the heat from the cup. I used to travel extensively for my job and I would buy coffee from McD's. I could feel the heat from the coffee through the cup when they handed it to me. If you can feel the heat through the cup that should be a tip off that the coffee is hot, hot, hot! 



> some just needs to be balanced out with common sense.



Common sense - as I said earlier, oxymoron. 

I agree if it's just a "hobby" business than it's doubtful a person would need insurance. But if someone wants to create a business as a professional and sell online, go to markets and shows; then insurance is a must. I'm just saying people need to protect themselves. You never know what will happen.


----------



## dirrdee (Mar 26, 2012)

I ran my own LLC company previously and all that does it keep your personal assets being taken if someone does sue you and wins.  You still are liable as a business owner but if the business doesnt have any assets the person suing wont get much.

A moderately priced lawlyer will charge somewhere around $1K to file the paperwork for your business to be registered as an LLC.  You can also get them to file trademark paperwork at the same time, protecting your logo/name.  I had a fairly cheap lawyer and he charged me $800 for both.  You still need insurance tho, as you still are the owner of the company and are liable...you could lose your business assets.

I should mention that once you file as an LLC you will need to do quartly reports (PIA) and yearly filing to the state (depending on where you live) and pay sales tax based on your estimates for sales, whether you sell or not.

I wouldnt do this to try to protect your self unless you are really operating a business as I am sure there is liability if the filing is fraudulent.


----------



## Maythorn (Mar 29, 2012)

I'd not heard of any soapmakers being sued but it's always possible.  Of course the plaintiff would have to win or else be stuck with attorney's fees and court costs.  And how to prove it was your soap that caused harm and not something else they applied or ate or whatever? There are many good judges who can spot a frivolous suit and then there's ones who might not.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 29, 2012)

Where's Judge Judy when you need her?  :roll:


----------



## paillo (Mar 30, 2012)

i'm too damned scared of our litigious society not to be without insurance. i too got mine through rli at what i think is a more-than-fair price. it provides me peace of mind in case anyone slip while in my farmers market booth or decide their allergic reaction is caused by my soap, when in fact it could be caused by multitudinous factors. paranoid? probably. worth the cost? definitely.

i totally stand by my soaps as being really good for the body and the planet. that said, there are people allergic to all kinds of things. i list every ingredient in my packaging, but who knows if someone's going to actually read the label and think about it? for me, insurance is a no-brainer.


----------



## Kleine Teufel (Mar 30, 2012)

For the coffee incident, from what I heard, it was a little old lady. For one, the coffee should NEVER be that hot. It goes from machine to customer. My sister worked in a nursing home in the kitchen for a few years, and the coffee had to stay warm for about 1.5hrs before serving to clients (and still had to be hot when served). She has spilled that coffee on herself before without getting third degree burns. There's absolutely no reason that coffee going straight from machine to customer should be hotter than coffee that has to sit for an hour and a half. It's just ludacris. Plus, if the coffee was hot to the cup, the server should have felt it and thought something was up. When handing it to a little old lady, she may not have been able to hold onto the cup because of the heat. :/


----------



## fiddletree (Mar 30, 2012)

bettacreek said:
			
		

> For the coffee incident, from what I heard, it was a little old lady. For one, the coffee should NEVER be that hot. It goes from machine to customer. My sister worked in a nursing home in the kitchen for a few years, and the coffee had to stay warm for about 1.5hrs before serving to clients (and still had to be hot when served). She has spilled that coffee on herself before without getting third degree burns. There's absolutely no reason that coffee going straight from machine to customer should be hotter than coffee that has to sit for an hour and a half. It's just ludacris. Plus, if the coffee was hot to the cup, the server should have felt it and thought something was up. When handing it to a little old lady, she may not have been able to hold onto the cup because of the heat. :/



I think that the issue with that case (and why the woman won) was that the coffee was much hotter than legally allowed.  They were breaking the law, they got caught, it wasn't just someone over reacting to hot coffee.  It was company policy to serve too-hot coffee, which I find bizarre.

Back on topic, insurance is a good thing.  It protects you against any mistakes you might make (though hopefully won't), and against crazy people.


----------



## zeoplum (Mar 30, 2012)

paillo said:
			
		

> i'm too damned scared of our litigious society not to be without insurance. i too got mine through rli at what i think is a more-than-fair price. it provides me peace of mind in case anyone slip while in my farmers market booth or decide their allergic reaction is caused by my soap, when in fact it could be caused by multitudinous factors. paranoid? probably. worth the cost? definitely.
> 
> i totally stand by my soaps as being really good for the body and the planet. that said, there are people allergic to all kinds of things. i list every ingredient in my packaging, but who knows if someone's going to actually read the label and think about it? for me, insurance is a no-brainer.



Do you know what exactly RLI requires in terms of documentation if someone were come after you over soap problems?


----------



## Maythorn (Mar 30, 2012)

It's rerely that black and white with laws and suits.  The coffee lady won but didn't collect is my underestanding of what happened but I don't know why.  I can't imagine sueing a company for a product that didn't agree with me and I've had it happen.  I'd need to see that something was  truly defective and that other people were also objecting and coming forward to sue.  What a lot of trouble and expense to take someone to court and you may have no idea what you're up against as far as the soap or cosmetic company's resources.  

I don't sell and therefore I have no insurance. But most people just wouldn't use the soap again or they'd ask for a refund.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 30, 2012)

Maythorn said:
			
		

> The coffee lady won but didn't collect



She did collect. She received over 2 million.


----------



## dirrdee (Mar 30, 2012)

Insurance is part of the cost of doing business, it is one of the things you have to add to the cost of the soap...they call that "overhead".  Personally I think its careless to operate a business in the US (cant speak for laws in other countries) without it...It seems if you have a problem with paying the premiums, you  might not be ready to take on the operation of a business, cause really... insurance is the easy part...IMHO


----------



## zeoplum (Mar 30, 2012)

dirrdee said:
			
		

> Insurance is part of the cost of doing business, it is one of the things you have to add to the cost of the soap...they call that "overhead".  Personally I think its careless to operate a business in the US (cant speak for laws in other countries) without it...It seems if you have a problem with paying the premiums, you  might not be ready to take on the operation of a business, cause really... insurance is the easy part...IMHO



I agree that being cautious and paying for protection seems almost a no-brainer.  Who wouldn't want to do that?   But for me, the question is, are you 100% sure of what would be required of you by your insurance company if a customer were seek legal action against you because of problems with soap?   My concern is that in order to protect themselves, they would require the moon.  And if you can't really live up to what they expect then you're really not insured.  And the money you are paying each year is only an illusion of cautiousness.   KWIM?


----------



## dirrdee (Mar 31, 2012)

I see what you are saying, kind of like having a renters insurance policy and finding out AFTER a fire that you should have had pics, serial numbers etc on contents to get the payout on the claim...(I just found this out recently, thank goodness nothing has happened).  I agree with that, do your due diligence and ask your agent!


----------



## zeoplum (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes, precisely!


----------



## paillo (Mar 31, 2012)

zeoplum said:
			
		

> paillo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ugh, i'm out of state for a month and all my insurance paperwork is at home, so i have no idea but will look it  up when i'm back home...


----------



## Maythorn (Apr 2, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Maythorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Revisited, this is similar to what I had heard years ago although a more sympathetic POV than most people took. I should have said didn't collect all she dreamed of and wanted to soak McDonald's for. http://www.slip-and-sue.com/the-famous- ... revisited/


----------



## MegaSoap (Apr 17, 2012)

paillo said:
			
		

> zeoplum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'm also curious to know!  thanks paillo!

thanks all for the info/opinions about insurance!  greatly appreciated!


----------



## new12soap (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you maythorn for the link.  We have all heard headline "woman sues mcD for being burned by hot coffee" but there was much more to the story. This story is the perfect example of beware of the teaser, there is always more to it than appears.

As for insurance, it's my understanding that if you are sued the insurance company will investigate the claim and have their lawyers handle it for you, without insurance you are on the hook for all the legal fees to fight it whether you win or not... Also something to think about. I would echo all of those who said talk to a good agent and get the facts, then decide if the cost is worth the risk. JMO


----------



## ok_shaving_soap (Apr 24, 2012)

Maythorn said:
			
		

> Hazel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have lurked here for a while, and finally made an account to follow up on this thread.

I am glad to see more accurate information going out.  The case was not a stupid sue-happy woman who wanted to get rich and spilled hot coffee on herself to create a legal issue.

McDonalds had been confronted many times about the temperature of the coffee.  They had intentionally kept the coffee well above safe temperatures because the aroma of the coffee was more intense, and therefore generated more sales at a higher temperature.

Secondly, the lady did not sue for millions of dollars.  She had asked for a reasonable compensation for her injuries, days in the hospital, and related expenses.

In a thread about insurance coverage, it is at least important to remember that in cases like this, it is the jury that determines the ultimate cost of penalty if there is one.  The jury in this case saw the evidence, and punished McDonalds with a penalty that would hopefully cause a real change in the company's behavior. 

Just because the cup said "Caution : contents hot, handle with care" or some other type of blanket statement does not prevent liability in cases where you are intentionally putting your customers at danger for your own good (more revenue).

It would be like if a soaper were to slap a warning on their packaging saying "Caution : may contain pockets of un-reacted lye" and trying to sell a customer a bar of pure lye... the little warning doesn't really count when you know you are making it dangerous.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 24, 2012)

ok_shaving_soap said:
			
		

> Just because the cup said "Caution : contents hot, handle with care" or some other type of blanket statement does not prevent liability in cases where you are intentionally putting your customers at danger for your own good (more revenue).
> 
> It would be like if a soaper were to slap a warning on their packaging saying "Caution : may contain pockets of un-reacted lye" and trying to sell a customer a bar of pure lye... the little warning doesn't really count when you know you are making it dangerous.



You've brought up the point that many of us having been trying to emphasize - a blanket statement doesn't prevent liability!!!

It doesn't matter if someone experiences or believes to experience a reaction to something she or he purchased from you. You can be sued and you _*can *_lose! As someone mentioned earlier in this discussion, insurance is a no brainer.

BTW, I don't like being attacked about using the McD's coffee incident as an example. I _*never *_said the woman was stupid, sue-happy or wanted to get rich. I'd like to correct the opinion of some people who think I'm being callous about this woman who was burned by McD's coffee. At the time this happened, I was employed by a management group and I would drive over 500 miles every week. I often stopped at McD's and bought coffee. I know it was hot, hot, hot because several times I had spilt it on myself and it was painful. But I never thought to sue the company. It only takes one person to sue you and you could lose everything! I will never suggest to anyone to start any business without protecting herself by having insurance. That's a risk people have to decide on their own that they're willing to take.

edited to correct misspelled word


----------



## serfmunke (Apr 25, 2012)

I am about to talk to an agent from RLI. I look forward to finding out what they will cover and what they will not. One of my concerns is if they cover any home expenses that our home owners will not cover, say a lye accident. 

Thank you to the soaper who recommended them. I hope to get as good of a quote and they did :wink:


----------



## zeoplum (Apr 25, 2012)

serfmunke said:
			
		

> I am about to talk to an agent from RLI. I look forward to finding out what they will cover and what they will not. One of my concerns is if they cover any home expenses that our home owners will not cover, say a lye accident.
> 
> Thank you to the soaper who recommended them. I hope to get as good of a quote and they did :wink:



Will you also ask what kind of documentation and due diligence they require f someone files a claim against you?


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Apr 26, 2012)

Our society makes me sad.  I would like to sell a few bars of soap here and there.  The insurance issue makes me to uncomfortable to do it.  I won't have enough sales to break even with soap costs too.  So I am stuck with becoming aggressive with my selling or selling nothing.  It would be so nice to come close to breaking even.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 26, 2012)

I don't sell but I understand your feelings about our society. Everyone wants better items but they don't want to pay for it. I know how expensive everything is so I'll pay the price if I see handmade soap or lotion that I want. Unfortunately, consumers don't realize the expense that goes into making soap and body products. Not only do you have supplies to purchase but there is all the extra costs - packaging, labels, insurance, taxes, electricity, equipment, gas to get to shows and possibly web site expenses. I'm sure there is more that I'm not even aware of with selling. I do wish you the best if you decide to sell.


----------



## serfmunke (Apr 27, 2012)

zeoplum said:
			
		

> serfmunke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will, good point. I have to fill my paperwork out and send it in. I will ask then.


----------



## serfmunke (Apr 27, 2012)

Soapy Gurl said:
			
		

> Our society makes me sad.  I would like to sell a few bars of soap here and there.  The insurance issue makes me to uncomfortable to do it.  I won't have enough sales to break even with soap costs too.  So I am stuck with becoming aggressive with my selling or selling nothing.  It would be so nice to come close to breaking even.



My quote from RLI was $209. You should contact them. I was all bummed out when my initial quote from our main insurance company was $600. I got the insurance because of the occasional bars I sell to people outside my immediate circle of friends and family.

As far as filing a claim, the guy said it depended on what kind of claim. If we had a loss of equipment due to theft, we would need the police report and any receipts from equipment and supplies.

I was in Home Depot with the family when he called so I didn't get too involved in the conversation. Sorry I was not more helpful


----------



## zeoplum (Apr 27, 2012)

serfmunke said:
			
		

> As far as filing a claim, the guy said it depended on what kind of claim. If we had a loss of equipment due to theft, we would need the police report and any receipts from equipment and supplies.
> 
> I was in Home Depot with the family when he called so I didn't get too involved in the conversation. Sorry I was not more helpful



Oh goodness, you were doing good just juggling family and a phone call.  I only have 1 child that maxes me out.  

My question is more along the lines of someone filing a claim because of a problem with your soap on the skin.  In the few soapmakers I've talked to about this, none seem to be aware of any requirements from the company of what they must show to prove they did everything they were supposed to.  Like documentation of ingredients....where they came from, how old they are, possibly batch #s from the supplier.  

I'll be calling RLI soon because I'm about ready to sell.  When I do, I'll find the answers I'm looking for.  But in the meantime, I thought I'd prompt other soapmakers to make sure they also know what they are required to do to protect themselves from a claim regarding adverse effects from the soap.  

Good luck with your soap business!  Blessings.  
zeo


----------



## dirrdee (Apr 27, 2012)

that is an excellent quote, is that for a full year, 1/2 or 1/4?  A previous business I had (not body care at all) was $1600 per year for a million dollar liability policy...so I am excited to hear it will be significantly less than I anticipated.   Im getting ready to sell in another few months (outside my friends and family circle) and this is valuable information...thanks for sharing that with us.


----------

